

Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos Had his Top Execs Read these Three Books - mindcrime
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130925133311-291225-amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-had-his-top-execs-read-these-three-books?trk=tod-home-art-list-small_1

======
Michael_Murray
A co-worker sent this one to me... I wouldn't say those are my favorite 3
(though I've read them all).

1\. The Goal - Goldratt 2\. The Phoenix Project - Gene Kim 3\. Lean Startup -
Eric Reis

------
mathattack
All three are great books. The Effective Executive is very old school, but
timeless. The Goal helps me understand some of the thinking of Amazon.

